# Didi referrals (rider & drivers)



## nwguy (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, anyone has referral links for Didi as rider or drivers? I'm hoping I can get bonus credits if I signup via referral as opposed to directly.



nwguy said:


> Hi, anyone has referral links for Didi as rider or drivers? I'm hoping I can get bonus credits if I signup via referral as opposed to directly.


Ah sorry, just saw banner above saying do not post referrals . I'll delete this thread if I can.


----------

